# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Сумка дорожная большая 40 грн.

## _A_l_

Кожзам, крепкая. Змейка пластмассовая.

Выносить с 12-й Фонтана, тел. дом. 349-007

----------


## _A_l_

!!!

----------


## _A_l_

!!!

----------


## _A_l_

Ап

----------


## _A_l_

Цена снижена. Новая цена 30 грн.

----------


## nuttypr

надпись на сумке о многом говорит  :smileflag:

----------


## _A_l_

Up

----------


## _A_l_

Up

----------


## _A_l_

!!

----------


## _A_l_

!!

----------


## _A_l_

!!

----------


## _A_l_

!!

----------


## _A_l_

Цена снижена. Новая цена 29 грн.

----------


## _A_l_

Цена снижена. Новая цена 28 грн.

----------


## _A_l_

Цена снижена. Новая цена 27 грн.

----------


## Gorick

А в сумке что?)))

----------


## _A_l_

Пустая

----------


## _A_l_

Цена снижена. Новая цена 26 грн.

----------


## arik72

Размеры сумки?

----------


## малявочка

где живет сумка?

----------


## cvetochek

> где живет сумка?


 посмотрите пост #1

----------


## Шурка777

В центре бываете????? Или где нибудь по ближе.......к центру Одессы!!!!!!???

----------


## _A_l_

Центр Одессы - это где?

----------


## Шурка777

> Центр Одессы - это где?


 Радиус 10-20 км от ЖД.......подходит......я на велике подъеду в любую точку...????

----------

